# Key Post: Short break to Waterford



## suzie (19 Feb 2004)

Hi all, 

looking to spend a weekend in Waterford. I suppose heading towards the city would be best. Would appreciate recommendations on:

Accommodation
places to see
Eating out

Thanks
S.


----------



## daltonr (19 Feb 2004)

*Re: Looking at a weekend in Waterford*



> places to see



Drive out the Cork road and follow the signs for Mahon Falls, good scenery if it's a nice day, but don't bother walking all the way down to the falls, not worth it.

Check out the road where your car rolls up the hill.  Always good for a laugh if others in the car aren't expecting it.  Especially good if there are Kids in the car.

If you're looking for food there are some good restaurants in the city, but Tramore would be a better bet for eating out.

In all honesty you could spend a weekend down here and not go near the City and you wouldn't be missing much.  Parking is a pain in the ass, the shops are rubbish if you're used to Dublin.  Get out in the Country, visit some of the Mountains, or Beaches, maybe take the ferry at Passage and drive down to Hook Head.

If you want to be a real tourist you could go and watch them make Waterford Crystal.  That's reasonably interesting.
See it now before the whole lot moves to China or Poland!!!!

Overall I think Waterford has a bit of an inflated sense of it's own importance and interest to tourists.  But being a visitor you might be a better judge of that than me.  Maybe you can report back when you return!

Have fun.

-Rd


----------



## sueellen (22 Feb 2004)

*Re: Looking at a weekend in Waterford*

Hi Suzie,

Coincidentally enuf just back from very short break in Waterford.  Stayed here www.clonea.com/.  Of the options available in the link we stayed in the Clonea Strand Hotel which is right beside the beach which is nice at this time of the year - quiet! - caravan parks nearby not in use!  This hotel has a good leisure centre and ten pin bowling alley.  They also appear to be doing a lot of specials at the moment.

We ate in the Sea Palace Chinese Restaurant in Dungarvan which was very nice and would have to say we enjoyed Mahon Falls a lot.

As daltonr says the traffic in Waterford City was a pain - just like it is everywhere else at the moment.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## sluice44 (23 Feb 2004)

*Re: Looking at a weekend in Waterford*

I'm been slightly pedantic but the previous two posts have been about Waterford County rather than the city itself.

There is not a lot in Waterford city itself but they are improving.

The two previous posts do offer good advice.  Eg, from Waterford city, take the 'coast road' to Dungarvan and stop off in lots of nice villages along the way.  It's beautiful, especially on a sunny day.

Around Dungarvan, look out for the 'Comeragh drive' which takes in Mahon Falls.  In Dungarvan, try and get a table in The Tannery(one of the best restaurants in Ireland).  Have a look at Dungarvan Tourism for more ideas.

I could go on and on but, needless to say, I'm quite fond of Dungarvan!

Sluice


----------



## Cracker (24 Feb 2004)

*Waterford City*

I have to disagree with many of the previous posters who think there is little or nothing to do in Waterford city.  Waterford City has improved no end in the last few years and has many nice restaurants, hotels and shops!  Parking facilities may be poor, but getting around the city is so much easier than Dublin or Cork.  Many lovely hotels to stayin in the city, I would personally recommend The Tower Hotel, just on the Quay, has everything, lovely new bistro, bar and leisure centre.  Other hotels recommended are, Dooleys, Granville, Woodlands, and if you have the odsh, Faithlegg House Hotel, just about 5 miles outside the city.  Bodega is a great restaurant as is La Palma, The Wine Vault, Poppy's chez. K's (under new owner) and some lovely restaurants in Tramore, just about 10 miles outside the city.  Need more details, just ask!


----------



## daltonr (24 Feb 2004)

*Re: Waterford City*



> Chez. K's (under new owner)



When did the new owner take over?
In it's old location Chez K's was pretty good, but I've heard nothing good about it in it's new spot.  I've been there once since it moved and the service was very poor.  If new owners have taken over recently It might be worth a look.  I'll have to check that out.

Tuk Tuk Thai is much nicer.  Gooses (BBQ) is nice but a bit expensive.  If you've ever been to Spur in Liffey Valley, Gooses costs almost twice as much, for basically the same meal.  Still, I've been back more than once so it's a thumbs up.

La Palma is nice but I thought the food was a bit tasteless.  I might have just picked a bad choice.  Never been to The Wine Vault, heard it was WAY too expensive.  I don't mind expensive if it's worth it, but reports were that it wasn't.
Johnny Fan's next door to the Wine Vault was very nice.

The city IS reasonably compact.  You can walk around all of the shops you'd care to see.  But after Dublin you might find there isn't that much to see.  There are some Antique shops behind the Tower Hotel if you're into that sort of thing.

Going to Waterford for shopping is like going to Baghdad for peace and quiet.

-Rd


----------



## Decani (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Short break to Waterford*

Looking at a midweek night away in Dunmore East. Has anyone stayed in or does anyone know anything about , The Ocean Hotel or ?


----------



## boogaloo (7 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Short break to Waterford*

Could anyone recommend both a reflexologist and a good beauty salon in Waterford city please? 
Also, anyone stayed in the new Ramada Viking hotel, and if so, any comments?

thanks!


----------



## emmt (7 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Short break to Waterford*

stayed in faithlegg for 2 nights recently for E199 pps for 2 nights B&B, 1D and a round of golf...not bad i thought and the hotel and golf course is really nice. If you stay there head out to Cheekpoint for evening meal at McAlpines...the best seafood chowder.(The village is very quiet during the day!) Also have a pint in the pub "under the flyover"....Jack something or others - on the way to Faithlegg - but go to the old dark atmospheric pub by the roadside rather than the other one beside it which is more oriented towards the crowds.


----------



## AndyH (7 Sep 2005)

*Dunmore East*

Dunmore East is a really nice place to stay. It has a nice fishing village atmosphere. The Haven is probably the nicest of the hotels with an amazing view over the sea. The Strand has the best restaurant in the village. Has a tendency to have late night sessions (lockins) particularly when the owner is around and feels in the mood for singing and playing the piano. Ditto with the Haven. The Ocean is good for families with a wide range of good food at decent prices. After dinner head to Powers bar for a genuine atmosphere to mingle with the locals and visitors, watch out for the fishermen just in off the boats getting langered in a good natured way, b ut reeking of fish !!

During the day take a sea safari trip around the coast and up the river, it's really very nice when the weather is good.

AndyH
[broken link removed]


----------



## kellybrook (31 Jul 2006)

*Re: >>Short break to Waterford*

Hi, Stayed in Ramada about a month ago. Found it lovely! Great deals on the internet. Staff very friendly, breakfast good, rooms quiet and very comfortable. Would definitely stay there again.


----------



## irishlinks (31 Jul 2006)

Went to Waterford for a week at the start of July.
Can recommend espresso - an italian restaurant owned by the people who own La Palma. Good food - casual atmosphere not too expensive good for kids . Pizza Pasta Chicken Fish. So good we went twice.
It's in a bit of a rough looking area near a couple of nightclubs - can't remember the street but it's central.


----------



## padandmad (2 Aug 2006)

Lemongrass was a good restaurant when I went recently, and a friend recommended Tuk Tuk Thai


----------



## Bonafide (2 Aug 2006)

Check out the Waterford & Suir Valley Railway - http://www.wsvrailway.ie/

Waterford Crystal do a very good tour - 

Tramore can be nice when the weather is good. There are also lots of other smaller beaches dotted along the coastline.

If you have kids (or you are an adult and from the big smoke) there is a pet farm in Fenor (Close to Tramore) - you can contact them at coppercoastminifarm@eircom.net or 051-396870.

See this brochure for South East ideas in general - Famine ship in Dunbrody etc.. - [broken link removed]

Also try the waterford Tourism website for other ideas- http://www.waterfordtourism.org/

To eat out - was in Ameliano's (Italian) last weekend - 4 adults starter, main course, desert & bottle of wine €127 before tip and excellent - If you are into wine, the Wine Vault is also nice to eat and a very good wine shop.

I hope you enjoy your weekend - I'm not from Waterford but is is a nice town/part of the country - and the tourism there is very under-rated. The pubs and clubs are excellent - this weekend will be a little wild due to the Hurlers doing so well and it being a bank holiday.


----------



## eiregal (2 Aug 2006)

It's also the Spraoi weekend, 'Ireland's largest free street festival' so the town will be mobbed.  Great atmosphere guaranteed though.  If the Deise boys win the match on Sunday (which I'm sure they will  ), Waterford will be the place to be on Sunday night!


----------

